# ~ Shooting Star~ is here! More pics!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We just picked up Star today from Friday Creek Farm. :leap: She is not even three months old yet, a triplet, and a percentage :wink: , but is very big already! (The owner said she was 56 pounds a couple days ago.} We are so pleased with her and just love her conformation and color! We were comparing pictures of her when she was 3 weeks and now and her dapples have really lightened and spread out a lot. It will be intersting to watch her color change as she grows up!

Here are some pictures form today.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Very pretty!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Very nice looking girl! I don't think I have ever seen such unique coloring in a boer before, and can't wait to see how she changes with age. She looks like a sweetie already :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

LOVE her color!
Great name for her too.
Congrats on the beautiful new addition!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Very nice...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

She's an eye popper for sure! If I were in the market I'd be snatching up a few, are you going to any of the shows? If so I better scratch my %s. :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

She looks great and is HUGE for her age! Congrats!


----------



## rbowen (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

She looks beautiful!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Thanks! We are thrilled with her! :stars:   Can't wait to see her kids!

The first show she will be at that you might be at, Nancy, is the Big Top Boer Show in July. She will be at the spring fair here is May too. Those are the for sure shows. )


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Oh wow.. beautiful .. and only at 3 months old!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Okay..I want dibs on her first doeling hehe!!! Better yet, if she disappears...I didn't take her, really I didn't! LOL
She's sooo gorgeous, I'd be thrilled with her too! My goal is to eventually get a black or dapple boer goat in the next year or two. I'd love to have one


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Wow she looks awesome congrats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Hoosiershadow: :slapfloor: :ROFL:  Good luck on getting a black dappled doe! I LOVE color soooo much!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

LOL Black or dappled, but a black dappled would be something!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Oh, well black dappled isn't that uncommon! Star has a whole herd of black dappled sisters/brothers! Her dad is too!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Wow, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Our New dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here!*

Thanks!

We had a really nice sunny day today and got some pictures of the goats.
We are soooo happy with Star, she is looking better every day! :leap: We can't wait to show her in a few shows this year!  In one of the shows she may be showing in the same class as her sister. It will be fun to see who will beat who!

Today is Star's 3 month b-day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here! More p*

Very nice...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our dappled Boer doeling~ Shooting Star~ is here! More p*

She is beautiful!


----------

